# Ferries To Spain



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

I have just been browsing Brtittany Ferries website intending to book a crossing to Santander or Bilbao late August returning to the UK early October.
It seems that all cabins are fully booked for most of the sailings.
Not wanting a crossing with only reclining seats does anybody know if cancellations are common or do they run a reserve list.


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

We on ferry from Plymouth to Santander 23 August & still cabins left on that one. Inside bunks only (take ear plugs & electric kettle coffee etc in bag) We always book in advance as we are long & bike rack too. Should be no problem in October


----------



## digital369 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi We have just come back from wandering round Spain and France, we took the ferry to Bilbao and has an excellent crossing the cabins were quiet allowing us to get a good nights sleep. The only thing we found we would not do again was dine in the main restaurant it was expensive and not good apart from the rolls and the ice cream dish at the end, it was awfull. When we left the ferry we drove to Camping Municipal at Zaragossa, which was a decent site half way along our journey to Denia. and only a few euros on the toll road with three and a bit hours travel time. We came back from Caen which is only a 7 hour crossing, we had a cabin but I think next time we will take a day crossing and just relax in the lounge for 5 hours. Hope you can get you crossing OK.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

My inlaws are returning to Spain, the end of August and struggled to get a cabin, they eventually found one on a crossing from Portsmouth.


Debbie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try ringing them as I think its highly UNLIKELY that all of the cabins will be booked by now !!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We booked about 20th April 'Cap Fnistere' P'mth-Santander 29th Aug. with an outside cabin.

WhenI checked on the cabin location it had a view of a lifeboat on Deck 8?. I telephoned and they were very helpful changing it for a cabin on Deck 9, but at that time there were not many cabins left to choose from - maybe 15%?

Just a tip, the lady who rebooked us said she preferred Deck 9 herself, as it is quieter. We are new to the route so would not have known to ask for that Deck. 

Maybe in future I will book by phone with the deck/Cabin layouts in front of me.

While I agree with the OP that a reclining seat is not a good option, I then thought it cannot be worse than two overnight flights en-route to Australia/NZ in an economy airline seat, which I have done 3 times - but never again. Although it could be better than Biscay in Force 9 - hopefully not in August.

Geoff


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are in the CC or C&CC it may we worth trying them as I think they are allotted a certain amount of cabins. You would also get a discount on the booking.

Cazzie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Soundman 

Any update??

If you are still struggling try ring them and asking about other dates. Some are more popular than others so if you can be a bit flexible it might help. Also try some of the booking companies such as Aferry and Direct Ferries, they have an allocation and they might not have used them all up yet? Worth a try!!

Andy


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Here is an update 
I contacted Brittany Ferries Direct today and they offered me the crossing I wanted at £1144. (the website said no cabins available for this crossing)
Checked again on the CC website and the same, no cabins.
Phoned the CC club and booked the same crossing with the cabins and with 3 camping cheques for £959.
A good result with a saving of £185 thrown in!

Thanks to everybody for help and suggestions.

Soundman


----------

